# need help plants are dieing



## stickyickie (Aug 11, 2015)

i started with 7 now down to 5 ive notice on the 2 that died the stalk was purple   and lot of yellowing leaves ive got 3 that look good but other 2 are starting to turn purple with yellowing leaves. they are about 4 to 5 weeks in to flowering i dont want to loose 2 more. any thing i can to to help my girls out? i water with 6.5 ph and i use foxfarm nutri. but i dont feed them as ofton as i should. probly twice a month. i dont think thats the problem the other 3 plants look great. any help will be great. i can get pics if needed.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2015)

A picture would help Sticky..shoot, I hope we can help ya out..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 12, 2015)

Sup bruv!?

Sounds like you DO need to feed more, but question is are you even feeding what they need now?

What FF line?

You need more P and K. But by the sound of it your not even giving enough N either.


What type of soil?   Did you adment?

What ppm of feedings?

We need as much info as you can give and pics would help greatly!


 Even little info as - did you add anything for drainage?   Do the leaves have any browning?  Do your containers have drainage holes?


You would be suprised how many ppl kill plants from simple ****.


----------



## stickyickie (Aug 12, 2015)

i started feeding them big bloom and grow big 6 tsp per gallon untill about 4 weeks ago when i noticed they were starting to flower then i gave them grow big and tiger bloom 6 tsp per gallon. my soil is real basic nothing special (not mg) with some perlite for drainage. i think i put to much perlit though it drains real quick. i check my water and the ph is fine. the leaves are yellow at first then start to turn brown as they die. the container has drainage holes. could they be root bound from to small of container.the first pic is one of the good plants. the 2nd pic is the sick plants 3rd pic is the stem starting to turn purple and the last pic is the one that dint make it as you can see its real purple the hole thing.  if i mist any thing please let me know thanks 

View attachment IMG_1993.JPG


View attachment IMG_1994.JPG


View attachment IMG_1995.JPG


View attachment IMG_1996.JPG


View attachment IMG_1997.JPG


----------



## zem (Aug 13, 2015)

imo that's an accumulation of mistakes that is causing this. i would say the medium and the feeding schedule are not suitable at all, i have noticed that perlite alone tends to dry us and cause a lot of salt buildup, maybe too much of it with not enough water too much heat, caused the major problem, but that is only speculations and guessing. i think it is only up to you to do the final analysis of what caused this, pull the best of it that you can and try to do it better next run. right now, putting myself in your position, i would flush for a day, then feed full strength, keep the medium moist enough by watering slowly to only make a little runoff, i would do that every evening if it is hot and i am suspecting them to be drying out. if necessary, i would even cover the pots with something white to decrease evaporation and heat... but after all, that's only what I would do  hope it helps


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 13, 2015)

If I was you and could I would take those plants out and repot them in FFOF.


----------



## stickyickie (Aug 13, 2015)

sorry but i dont have 100s of $ for FFOF so i need to find some thing cheaper.I mostly give them plain water dont feed them much so why do i need to flush them? I do have to much perlite that i know. it only takes a half a gallon of water and about 5 seconds for it to drain through and thats in the middle not the sides. so i know that aint good. it is very hot here during the day around mid 90s. why are 2 plants doing good doing every thing the same for all the plants.  i need to make changes that i know   well theres allways next year LIVE AND LEARN   at least it aint a totel loss                         thanks every one


----------



## yarddog (Aug 13, 2015)

Fox farm is like $18 a bag.


----------



## stickyickie (Aug 14, 2015)

it might be 18$ below the gnat line but not where im from. i found it for 38$ a bag x 5 not including shipping. i guess im not into it like some people.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 21, 2015)

I see a couple things that may or may not be the problem. Its most likely a combination of problems. The first thing that comes to mind is that you have them outside where they can get rained on. When they get rained on, a few things can happen. They can get too wet for too long(probably not an issue here given the good drainage). They get all of the nutrients in the soil flushed out and leave the plant with little to eat(I can see this in the lower leaves yellowing off as the plant is eating itself). And the big one: the pH gets thrown way off by the pH of the rain water flushing the soil. I believe the purpling is likely a sign of the pH being far enough off that it is starving the plant of many of the nutrients that it needs.

I highly recommend that you cover the soil when growing outside so that you can control the moisture and pH of your soil. This isn't a problem when growing in ground as the soil cant get flushed as easily (which helps to prevent pH swing). 

I would give them a very generous feeding with a solution that has been aerated for 24hrs and then pH adjusted to about 6.3-6.5, and I would set them in pans that are a couple inches deep so that they can sit in the runoff water for a good hour to allow them to soak up any extra water they need.

It is also possible that they have dry spots in the soil from the water moving too fast through it. This can be very damaging to plants when these "dry spots" occur. allowing them to sit in the runoff water for an hour should allow them to draw water in to wet those dry spots. I would also get some dolomitic lime and sprinkle on the soil before watering, and try to work it into the soil rather than letting it sit on top. I would put 1Tbsp of lime per plant and repeat this every 15days.

I don't believe you have too much pearlite in the medium. You may have medium that isn't the best for holding water and/or nutrients but with good medium/soil you can have as much as 50% pearlite without it causing any issues. If you cant find good inexpensive soil to use, I would recommend using coco coir to mix in with some organic soil, or even all coco coir. The coco is excellent at holding just enough water and nutrients, and when mixed with other mediums and/or pearlite, it drains very well. 

If you do decide to use coco coir (which I use exclusively) you will need to use dolomitic lime(not calcitic lime) to help give the plants magnesium and calcium which gets locked up some with coco coir. Good luck and green mojo


----------



## yarddog (Aug 21, 2015)

stickyickie said:


> it might be 18$ below the gnat line but not where im from. i found it for 38$ a bag x 5 not including shipping. i guess im not into it like some people.


It's $18 everywhere I look.  Except online.  Call all your nursery's and see if they have it.  You would be surprised.  I didn't think anyone had it here.  I know now of four stores that carry fox farm products. Most are in the affluent side of town.


----------



## zem (Aug 22, 2015)

yarddog said:


> It's $18 everywhere I look.  Except online.  Call all your nursery's and see if they have it.  You would be surprised.  I didn't think anyone had it here.  I know now of four stores that carry fox farm products. Most are in the affluent side of town.



i buy almost everything from local shops, and it seems more likely in my case to be dissatisfied with online purchases, i like to see the product whenever i can before buying it, and i normally get lower prices, but that depends on where you live. i happen to live in an area with several shops that i pass by on my daily routes, and buying stuff in shops is fun, feels like Christmas, but in rural areas it is much more efficient to ship everything.


----------



## dcoukeking (Sep 2, 2015)

Common problems for new growers. You should consider the soil you are using. Marijuana grows with a low pH of 5.5. Marijuana grows best in water or soil with a pH level between 6.0-6.5 (slightly acidic).


----------

